# FAO TTOC Reps - Vote NOW! :D



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

You may recall the only discussion we are having (those who have been following it - hint hint )....

There is now a vote going on - so if you want to express your preferance, you have only a few days to do so 

Usual place 
(PM me if you don't know what the heck I'm talking about, or can't find it )

(and just to clear up any confusion, this thread is aimed at TTOC Reps and Committee members )

Thank You!


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

8 people left to vote - it could got any 1 of 3 ways.....

Don't blame me if it goes to one you don't like


----------



## ttvic (Jul 4, 2003)

Don't I Recognise You? said:


> 8 people left to vote - it could got any 1 of 3 ways.....
> 
> Don't blame me if it goes to one you don't like


As I PM you the other day Wayne, Vote on What?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Sorry Vic - no PM here?

Will PM you the details - hope you get it


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

Well, the voting has closed - have you been to see who won yet?


----------



## ttstu (Nov 1, 2003)

Did I miss something?


----------



## Dont I Recognise You (Oct 10, 2003)

ttstu said:


> Did I miss something?


 :lol:

Yes - but you're getting back on track now


----------

